# Low Cost PV panels



## peakbagger (Jul 12, 2012)

For general interest I just got a e-mail from the Sunelectric that they have another couple of containers of close out PV panels. Depending on your voltage requirements they have them as low a 0.98 plus shipping per watt. I bought similiar panels prevously and it required patience but I eventually did get mine and they work well. They use the forrmer Evergreen Solar string ribbon process and at least the Evergreens were very well built (I am not sure about the German versions they have now. )

The nice thing about this batch is they have both high voltage and low voltage panels. High voltage panels are typically used for grid tie while low voltage is for off grid. These days there are charge controllers that will let one type replace the other but the low cost off grid option is the low voltage panels.   

The big caveat is that these are close outs, no warantee to speak of although if they are DOA and you want to go to the hassle, Sun electric will usually swap them.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2012)

Are these the type that are daisy chained or micro inverter at each panel?


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 13, 2012)

They are standard panels, if the specs match they could use microinverters or they could be daisy chained for a central inverter. Note that when you daisy chain, you have to get the right mix to stay in the inverter voltage range. My older set has 4 panels, two are wired in parallel and then two paralled ones are in series to match a now "orphaned" central inverter.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry for the bump. Just combing a quiet corner for my first post ever.
love to learn by lurking alot of bb.
I need to refresh my research on inverters because i'm wanting a small
bat backup capable of keeping a refrigerator on about 4-6 hrs plus
a few hundred watts for lights clocks and settings. Is a  3000 watt inverter enough?
Also want option to run an alternator !   Solar panels later on. Not a great location for that.
Any info about where to look or quality equip appreciated.


----------



## btuser (Sep 14, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> Sorry for the bump. Just combing a quiet corner for my first post ever.
> love to learn by lurking alot of bb.
> I need to refresh my research on inverters because i'm wanting a small
> bat backup capable of keeping a refrigerator on about 4-6 hrs plus
> ...


You mean like a battery backup or something that would run from a car battery?  

Here's a sizing calculator http://www.invertercalculator.com/  but you need to know your sizing needs.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 14, 2012)

(edit) I know that would require using a 12v inverter.

(edit 2) Thanks for the link.  I was confuzed about the max draw at startup
on refrigerator (surge')  @6.5 max amps. I now think 1500 will give
me enough headroom.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 14, 2012)

That was an edit of my 2nd post.  it was something like
Yes, thanks. I ran a small seperate 'critical' system with a few
lights and receptacles I want to run with inverter power. 
Frequent outages here, and my caretaker network needs
time to respond.  I was thinking an alternator would look
like solar to an inverter.  or would it be a charge controller?


----------

